
Ask HN: Privacy-focused web analytics platform for blog/small site? - LolWolf
Heya HN! I currently run a small, statically-hosted site on Neocities which has been great, but I&#x27;ve grown a little unhappy with my use of Google Analytics as a way of seeing what posts, etc, are the most popular.<p>I was wondering if there were any recommendations for privacy-focused website analytics that weren&#x27;t super expensive (in particular, a quick search shows a few hits, but all of them look like far more than what I&#x27;d need and with a monthly price—I wouldn&#x27;t mind, except I&#x27;m a current student so 15$&#x2F;mo isn&#x27;t impossible, but it&#x27;s enough to make me reconsider).<p>Thanks!
======
llampx
Try Fathom. www.fathom.io

------
Nextgrid
Your server logs.

~~~
LolWolf
I don't have access to server logs as this site is hosted on Neocities.

~~~
Nextgrid
Maybe look into setting a small server and just pinging it from the main page
(via an img tag, etc?).

